# West Parks Social Club 2013



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2013)

As most of west park becomes homes, I decided to look around "whats left" or what the builders have forgotten about.
From what I saw the mortuary was being worked on, an one part of west park remained nearest to the mortuary.
I then went for a walk...
I soon stumbled onto west parks social club, had they forgotten this place?
Who knows but I had to have a look inside.

The pool tables remain, broken glass everywhere and the clear smell of rot emerged once inside.
Oh well at least I was inside it and not outside, especially as builders and security had began eyeballing me.

The place was a quick visit, no light in this place at all an what you could see, wasn't much help.
(Lets use torches and the flash)
Anyways here is west parks social club in all its green velvet glory.

(doesn't look like much has changed since 2012/2010 reports).

They need to update this check.



603965_10151435052008425_621715413_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




564649_10151435054003425_563980194_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




563688_10151435045393425_1015329278_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




561294_10151435057348425_1501379681_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




559898_10151435045173425_503900522_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




559526_10151435053743425_1203116823_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




554025_10151435054773425_1368754757_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




551495_10151435056733425_1567470473_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




547572_10151435047808425_1758965713_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




545966_10151435062193425_1167566253_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




525314_10151435055668425_1531297375_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




537394_10151435059103425_630334696_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




526417_10151435052518425_1038621577_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




525328_10151435050223425_1103601432_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




521743_10151435055933425_1381646374_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




73372_10151435050478425_750120257_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




73134_10151435051373425_1116597724_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




59216_10151435053188425_1614296783_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




20818_10151435057928425_361915477_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




17990_10151435060628425_1448035687_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

The security which eyeballed me!



540092_10151435062658425_1586852272_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


----------



## MD (Sep 28, 2013)

such a shame to see those tables left


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2013)

Your right MD they have been really good tables,nice find.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice one, nice to see something a bit different!


----------



## fleydog (Sep 29, 2013)

Indeed. The slates alone well worth retrieving.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 29, 2013)

This is good if not great, it seems WP holds many different facets for the chancing explorer, from the morgue with brains, the sadly gone wards and now recreatation facilities albeit defunct but still yeilding entertainment in other ways. Good work


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback 
Yes it is a shame the pool tables are going to waste, if not they are already broken up.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 2, 2013)

Well done for getting in there. It's been closed a good while but I guess the local kids had a busy summer 
Last time I went by there was a planning notice up for a proposed nursing home on the site.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice one -always good to see something a little bit different from WP


----------



## 5PR1NK589 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good report! I'm going there plus what's left of WP tomorrow! Pics up in the new year! : )


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chazman (Jan 5, 2014)

top pics.i love old bar areas.the site im on at the moment has been sealed for 8yrs and has 5 bar areas! but also one of them is water damaged and boasts a lovely stink and display of mushroomy things up the walls


----------

